
Clearview AI, Facial Recognition Company, Says Client List Was Stolen - tysone
https://www.thedailybeast.com/clearview-ai-facial-recognition-company-that-works-with-law-enforcement-says-entire-client-list-was-stolen
======
mzs
>The firm drew national attention when The New York Times ran a front-page
story about its work with law-enforcement agencies. The Times reported that
the company scraped 3 billion images from the internet, including from
Facebook, YouTube, and Venmo. That process violated Facebook’s terms of
service, according to the paper. It also created a resource that drew the
attention of hundreds of law-enforcement agencies, including the FBI and the
Department of Homeland Security, according to that report. In a follow-up
story, the Times reported that law-enforcement officials have used the tools
to identify children who are victims of sexual abuse. One anonymous Canadian
law-enforcement official told the paper that Clearview was “the biggest
breakthrough in the last decade” for investigations of those crimes.

------
sarcasmatwork
This makes it sound like someone walked into their building, grabbed the list
off someone's desk and walked away. How did such a critical list get stolen?

~~~
jszymborski
If I had to guess, spear phishing is probably the most likely suspect, but
there are a million ways for corps to lose data, from rogue employees, to
sharing files over a public FTP server, to having an employees creds reused
and in a data breach.

------
dmitrygr
already discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22426599](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22426599)

------
river99
How about the list?

~~~
qorrect
Yeah hit me with it.

